# Canary's being kept together.



## Hazel-H (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok here's the story and subsequent problem.
We rescued a male canary, looked up how to keep him happy and all that. We were informed they are social and so we got him a friend (another male).
They get on fine together although neither will sing now.

On advice from a reputable place we got a larger cage/aviary and purchased another two cock birds as we dont want to breed. We were told that cocks can stay together fine unless a hen bird is introduced (which we havent done).

Since introducing the second two birds...its been bedlam and we've had to seperate them again. The first two birds attacked the second two all the time.

We tried introducing them seperately....no luck.
We have now had to put a mesh barrier in the cage to keep the two lots apart.

Out of all four males.....only the green new one sings at all.

If you look at my siggy pic you will see the birds and they are named in sequence too.
Thunder and Lightening are the instigators of the fights....Breeze is the singer.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

to be honest im not suprised they have been fighting i didnt think you could keep cock birds together in groups like that i no you said you dont want to breed but a better idea would have been to get 2 hens for the 2 cock birds and just take away any eggs they might lay, if you dont put a nest box in there they will not nest


----------



## Hazel-H (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice...
I have been looking on pet forums and advice pages and it seems to me that its 6 of one and half a dozen of the other.

Some peeps say its ok to keep male canary's together ... other say no.:huh:

I have now permanently divided the aviary so the we have 2 and 2 together.
This is now working fine and its how its gonna stay.

One explaination is that (as with humans) they choose their friends. Seems my original one has chosen his friend and doesnt want anyone else.:hand:


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

We have a canary on his own and he's a happy chappy sings all day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

I wanted a pure yellow male canary that would sing and 2 years ago i went to my local pet shop and she only had a pair Male and Female and wouldn't sell me just the male so I bought the pair at the beginning of Feb. They said they would not breed you need special conditions for this. Two weeks later we had 3 eggs, but only 2 hatched. By the end of March I had now got Mum and Dad and 2 Chicks, I only wanted a male that would sing.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Lol Tweety Pie is a yellow singer. Our Finches have had a clutch of 3 babes


----------

